# New to P7's, need some thoughts



## Chief1200 (Jul 20, 2015)

I have read good things regarding the P7. I understand they are hard to find and pricey. Recently I see these on line and wonder your thoughts. They are rated A, B and C. Thanks in advance.
http://www.topgunsupply.com/h-k-p7-used-grade-a.html

In case I didn't do the link correctly: Top Gun Supply.Com, firearms, used. Sorry


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They are neat guns, not very practical for concealed carry but the resurgence of them from the trade in deal starting back in '07? We saw them take back off again. The main drawback is magazine supply.

They carry nice in a good holster. The short barrel makes them butt heavy when holstered.

On the range they can heat up pretty fast due to the gas system.

Carry wise you're looking at a heavy vs capacity piece and the Euro-style mag release is goofy for some.

I had a couple and sold them, they are nice guns so if you're looking for a conversation piece or range toy they are great. Collector appeal varies, prior to them being reintroduced to the US market they were more scarce.

There are other variants of the P7 that are more collectible.


----------



## Chief1200 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks, good advice.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

those are PSP P-7 the price is a little high if you can live with the mag release is a good gun when they talk about A,B,C grade they are referring to the out side finish, most of these guns were carry a lot and fired very little the P-7 M8 has a regular HK mag release, but those run $1,000.00+++


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Chief1200 said:


> I have read good things regarding the P7. I understand they are hard to find and pricey. Recently I see these on line and wonder your thoughts. They are rated A, B and C. Thanks in advance.
> H&K P7 9mm - USED - Grade A
> 
> In case I didn't do the link correctly: Top Gun Supply.Com, firearms, used. Sorry


I had heard good things about HK. Now looking through the used guns the prices seem a bit high. If you would be ordering this and having an ffl take the transfer seems you can find new guns for similar prices or maybe like $50 more on some things i had seen.


----------

